# anyone get dark circles under their eyes? I hate them



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

Probably due to excessive computer usage... since I also like to spend my spare time playing online games

I hate the way it looks and I feel like people are looking at it when they talk to me


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I was almost waiting for someone to bring this topic up. I have them and I hate them. It isn't just circles either; the skin beneath my eyes is puffy and dark. It's been that way my whole life. I've looked it up and it could be due to food allergies, for example grain. You can see them in my picture right here

It makes it hard to make eye contact with anyone because if you're looking at them in the eyes, you know they're looking at you....which means they're looking at the dark circles. It's a real bringdown.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i have this problem, i hate it and it makes me feel horrible about the way i look. Diet, hydration, sleep and circulation all have to do with this, getting vitamin c every day helps, like using a vitamin c eye cream (i know it's look upon as a more 'female thing' but...) you should drink at about 10 glasses of water a day and massage under your eyes to help with circulation, it's helped me alot.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I have heard drinking more water helps.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

I always associated this with depression.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

I do , I have very pale skin also .. I've been called numerous things in my life time ... "zombie girl", people say I look like a drug addict, even my husband has commented for me to put makeup on at times because people would think I look like a "junkie" I've had people ask me if I feel alright .. tell me I look horrible or tired .. or like I'm not feeling well ... they are always there though .. no matter what I do .. it doesn't matter If I'm sleeping reguarly, or I put make up on underneath my eyes .. nothing helps they are just big dark circles that I've been cursed with ...


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have them too. I try covering them up with make-up.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i do when i haven't slept enough or at times of the year when my allergies are particularly bad. i've had them off and on due to allergies since i was a kid. they don't really bother me much, i'm used to it maybe, or maybe it's just not that noticeable.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Me! Ugh I LOATHE them. They get really dark when I don't get a lot of sleep, like today. I bought concealer just for the dark circles, but I'm too lazy to apply it and crap in the morning. I'll drink LOADS of water, get tones of sleep, drink OJ and they'll still be there. It's not as noticeable as when I'm lacking sleep, but they just won't go away!


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

I cover them with concealer! I don't get it all the time, but I do when I'm sleeping badly, dehydrated or stressed.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I've had them all my life. I can even see them in my little kid pictures. I also have these grooves under my eyes which I don't like. Face powder diminishes the look. I tried concealer, but that actually exentuated the dark circles. I envy girls with smoothness under their eyes. I've gotten the drug addict comments too, Surpressed. LOL.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> I've had them all my life. I can even see them in my little kid pictures.


Yeah, I can see them in old (that is, young) pictures of me, too. Of course, they've got worse with time. They started with dark streaks under my eyes close to the nose, and they've sort of spread from there, until now it's all under both eyes.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I get them too because my I have sensitive skin, I think its due to sun exposure and lack of certain vitamins. 
Has anybody tried a product called hylexin?


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard Hylexin gets rid of the puffiness, but doesn't really get rid of the dark circles... and it's like 100 bucks!!! That's crazy money to spend. I use Clinique's All About Eyes and some cheap concealer...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep I have them, although they are not that bad, I guess. I don't pay much attention to them, they are one of my less important flaws on my face.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Supposedly dark circles can be hereditary, meaning you can never get rid of them. I've had some blue under my eye for as long as I can remember; I doubt sleep does much to help them; although if the rest of my eye is more open, it makes the circles look a lot less bad... No amount of makeup/concealer can hide them. Believe me; I've tried. Even the industrial strength "television makeup" we once used in modeling school didn't really help totally.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

When I was a kid, the dark circles under my eyes were bad, like a dark purple. Now that I'm older, they are a light purple but still noticable. Doesn't matter how much sleep I get.

Maggi, you went to modeling school? That is so cool!


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

i have them too. i really want to cover them somehow, but iam guy i cant use make up. is there any homemade ailments that can help


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

St Ives makes this product you apply under your eyes and it helps diminish the darkness. It's not makeup, so you might be able to try that. It's sort of a cream, and it comes in this little blue tube. It only works a little. I'm glad there is concealer.


----------



## breaking through (Mar 27, 2006)

I have them pretty bad..the Darkness/puffness combo. makes me look like a drug addict. I wish there was a solution to them but i hear they can't go without surgery.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i have dark circles also, I notice them more when i am stressed out, what about dipping cucumbers in milk :stu


----------



## Aerock19 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am starting to get them, and it's more noticeable than before. How do you get rid of them rather than using make up? I'm a guy, and I bought that Nivea for Men Eye Creme (Q10) at Rite Aid. It doesn't work though!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always had this too. Don't know what do about it myself...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I have this problem. I'm really pale so it shows up more. Also, a lot of people always comment on it and I hate taking pictures because I always seem to focus on that and then end up hating the picture. I've also been called many things for that. It's not fun. =(


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah I have these and I make sure to wear lots of concealer to cover them up. I think mine are due to allergies.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I've had dark circles under my eyes my whole life as well. They really don't bother me.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I've got HUGE ones


----------



## myss_anthrope (May 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, sorry to bring this up again (kind of an old thread) but I'm new and I saw this and thought I should add my two cents here...

I've had them for years and had no idea what they were, I went to get a free facial once and the asthetician told me that often they are caused by anemia (a lack of iron). It's probably not the case for every single one of you, obviously, but it's worth checking out- after that woman told me about it, when I started taking my iron pills again (I get really bad anemia off and on) I noticed that one of the first things that went away were the dark circles under my eyes!

Hope that helps some of you...


----------



## Dampy (Apr 28, 2006)

I hate this too. Actually lately I have been noticing it a lot more. I try not to look at people's eyes as much because I look so zombie like, it probably makes them uncomfortable. I'll try taking more Vitamin C and drinking water, hopefully this helps!


----------



## CLS81 (May 5, 2006)

Mine never get any better. I own tons of concealer. I've had them all my life. When I was around 13 years old, a boy at school told me I looked like I got punched in both my eyes. He gave me a complex about them. People are so mean.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I've had them all my life.


Me too. Of course, they've gotten worse as I get older.


----------



## HigherLearning (May 24, 2006)

95 percent of the time if not more there's NOTHING you can do that anyone knows of at this point to make the dark circles go away. I've tried different hours of sleep (not switcihing randomly actually getting same amount for a month), tried tons of creams, I've tried cucumbers before I got to bed and when I wake up, Exercising, vitamins, drinking tons of water, positive thinking, eating better. I've even talked to doctors(specalisit) who tell me there's nothing you can really do about them.



Adios


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

HigherLearning said:


> 95 percent of the time if not more there's NOTHING you can do that anyone knows of at this point to make the dark circles go away. I've tried different hours of sleep (not switcihing randomly actually getting same amount for a month), tried tons of creams, I've tried cucumbers before I got to bed and when I wake up, Exercising, vitamins, drinking tons of water, positive thinking, eating better. I've even talked to doctors(specalisit) who tell me there's nothing you can really do about them.


Unfortunately I think you're right. All I've read says that they're permanent.


----------



## babsro (Jan 14, 2006)

I've had dark circles under my eyes as long as i can remember. People have always told me i look tired, etc. There's nothing i can do about it- concealers and all just look fake. I've just accepted it as a beauty flaw and come to terms with the fact that i will never be attractive. Just another one of my failures.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I think I've had them all my life.

It doesn't bother me now because I wear glasses. For some reason I don't really notice the dark circles when I'm wearing glasses.


----------



## JerryHere (May 28, 2006)

lol! don't worry, you're not alone! I have dark circles under my eyes as well but that's due to playing them darn addictive online games day and night!


>.<


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

I get them too, since i sleep so much. Hate them.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea I have the stupid things :mum


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 'em too. They got worse after puberty. A doctor once called them "allergy shiners" (I have really bad seasonal allergies), but I've also been told that the skin under the eyes is thin and some people's skin is thinner than others, thus showing all the blood vessels and capillaries just under the skin. I've tried Hylexin, but I don't think it's really working. I have found a really good concealer, though.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ate16am said:


> I have 'em too. They got worse after puberty. A doctor once called them "allergy shiners" (I have really bad seasonal allergies), but I've also been told that the skin under the eyes is thin and some people's skin is thinner than others, thus showing all the blood vessels and capillaries just under the skin. I've tried Hylexin, but I don't think it's really working. I have found a really good concealer, though.


Yes. I remember my mom asking the doctor once what they were, and the doc said they're from allergies. I dunno. What's Hylexin?


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> ate16am said:
> 
> 
> > What's Hylexin?


It's an eye cream that claims to diminish dark circles. They claim that most dark circles are caused when blood pools in the capillaries under the skin, and it supposedly gets rid of that. I've been using it for a few months now. I still have to use concealer, but I've noticed that I use a little less. That might totally be my imagination, though.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I have them, they arent that bad, so I dont worry about them. Obviously I would get rid of them if I could, but I think they are permanent. Mine get worse with lack of sleep or allergies. Interesting about the iron though, I am borderline anemic anyhow.

BTW Hylexin is crap, dont waste your money.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> try not to look at people's eyes as much because I look so zombie like, it probably makes them uncomfortable.


Yeah me too. This is part of the problem I have real problems making eye contact. I know that if I'm looking at them in the eyes, then they're looking at me in the eyes, which means they're seeing the dark circles, which is no good.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Yeah me too. This is part of the problem I have real problems making eye contact. I know that if I'm looking at them in the eyes, then they're looking at me in the eyes, which means they're seeing the dark circles, which is no good.


It can't be that bad. I can't say I've ever noticed dark circles on a person I'm talking to. I suspect there are a lot of people besides me who honestly don't pay attention to such things.


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

****...ive had dark circles as long as i can remember. i figured it has something to do with being stressed all the time. but i really dont think much of it anyore...of all the things i feel self-concious about, my puffy eyes isnt one of them. which is weird, because its right where people are looking most often..


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Argo said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah me too. This is part of the problem I have real problems making eye contact. I know that if I'm looking at them in the eyes, then they're looking at me in the eyes, which means they're seeing the dark circles, which is no good.
> ...


Eh, I don't know. I've gotten the "you look tired" comment more than once. Once I was told that I look "really stoned" but that could be because I was just staring off blankly into space as I tend to do.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I do too and theyre so bluish, impossible to even cover up with concealer, I guess theyre not too noticable but I'm extremely paranoid about my skin because I tend to pick on it and get scars so then I use a bunch of expensive skin toners/lighteners to get rid of those so I could be exxagurating the circles as well, but I've heard about hylexin so I went on amazon to look it up and read the reviews, which were pretty bad, instead I got this stuff called Ocuderm which is a lot better, I've been using it for a week and my undereye area looks much lighter, I have a more refreshed look.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> I do too and theyre so bluish, impossible to even cover up with concealer, I guess theyre not too noticable but I'm extremely paranoid about my skin because I tend to pick on it and get scars so then I use a bunch of expensive skin toners/lighteners to get rid of those so I could be exxagurating the circles as well, but I've heard about hylexin so I went on amazon to look it up and read the reviews, which were pretty bad, instead I got this stuff called Ocuderm which is a lot better, I've been using it for a week and my undereye area looks much lighter, I have a more refreshed look.


Where did you get the Ocuderm? In a pharmacy?

Btw, based on your pics, your circles aren't really noticeable at all.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I got it off amazon, its a bit costly, but I dont care, you can also get it off their site.

http://ocuderm.com/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...348-2711068?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=3760901


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always had dark circles too. It's always been there I don't like it but figured that's how it is (could it really be related to S.A???) When I have a picture (which I hate passionately btw) taken I think God it looks so bad and noticeable. I've bought creams that say it's for dark circle but never noticed a change and concealers here and there but it never works. 
Gonna check out ocuderm thanx for letting us know.

P.S. Just did a bit of searching about dark circles and found the best products and ocuderm was number 1 . 
Take a look.

http://thedermatologyreport.blogstream.com/


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Gonna check out ocuderm thanx for letting us know.


Yes, please do. I want to see as many guinea pigs shell out for this stuff as possible before I throw money at it :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness! A 1 ounce jar is nearly 80 dollars! Why are these creams so expensive?


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> Oh my goodness! A 1 ounce jar is nearly 80 dollars! Why are these creams so expensive?


Yes it surely is guess I'm going to have to live with it at least for now.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> P.S. Just did a bit of searching about dark circles and found the best products and ocuderm was number 1 .
> Take a look.


Yeah but they also rank Hylexin at #5 and say it is "Superior" in its ability to diminish dark circles, yet it seems everyone says that doesn't work.


----------



## shiny (Aug 19, 2008)

Due to Over exposure to sun, Lack of sleep, Lack of nutrients. I also got dark circles under eye.It's a common beauty compliant.As i undergone to Herbal Ayurveda treatment.
================================
shiny
WideCircles


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I made my way through High school telling everyone that I was an insomniac to explain the circles under my eyes. While I actually was/am an insomniac, that wasn't the real reason I had the them; I can blame genetics on that one.

They don't show up much in pictures, so I'm not too worried about them any more.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Avocado oil helped mine. The skin under my eyes definitely lightened. 
They get worse if I don't sleep enough or drink enough water. Also, the day after really strenuous exercise they can look a lot better too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. I don't mind it so much unless I get bags under my eyes. I think it's kinda sexy when others have darkness under their eyes. It might be because i had a crush on a guy with insomnia, pale skin and dark circles. Ugh... still not over that *****.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Yeah. I don't mind it so much unless I get bags under my eyes. I think it's kinda sexy when others have darkness under their eyes. It might be because i had a crush on a guy with insomnia, pale skin and dark circles. Ugh... still not over that *****.


Ahh Ive been there too :roll He was an extreme coffee drinker and a tortured writer. ^.^


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> Ahh Ive been there too :roll He was an extreme coffee drinker and a tortured writer. ^.^


Mine drank coffee constantly too =] And he was the most intelligent, cynical and arrogant old fart in a young man's body. /sigh...


----------

